# Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?



## Ascor (17. Juli 2010)

*Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich hab heute ein bisschen rumgebastelt und hab meine Temps durch einen 120mm lüfter und einen noname lüfter gesenkt.
Nun folgendes:
ich habe einen Boxed Prozessor Kühler der saugt.
Jetzt ist ja meist vor dem Prozessor sockel im Seitenteil ein loch für einen weiteren lüfter.
Jetzt hab ich dort einen Noname Lüfter mit ca 2000 rpm reingesteckt.
Der bläst ins Case. Also quasi in die gleiche Richtung wie der Prozessor Kühler und versorgt ihn so mit schöner kühler Frischluft.
Jetzt war er mir zu laut und ich hab ihn erstmal abmontiert.

Nun folgendes.
Der Boxed Kühler des Phenoms dreht eigentlich mit soliden 6000rpm auf 100%.
Jetzt dreht er aber nurnoch auf ca 4900rpm.

Hab ich was dauerhaft kaputt gemacht?


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

interressant sind jetzt mal die Temps unter last/idle vor und nach dem lüftertausch. wenn die die temps alle noch im grünen bereich sind, brauchst du dir normalerweise keine sorgen zu machen


----------



## Ascor (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

vor lüftertausch:
CPU Last: 66°
CPU Idle: 48°~
GPU Last: 68°
GPU Idle: 46°~
Mainboard: 46°~

Nach Lüftertausch:
CPU Last: 55°~
CPU Idle: 36°~
GPU Last: 53°~
GPU Idle: 35°~
Mainboard: 41°

Inwzischen pendelt sich die Drehzahl aber wieder nach oben...

Sehr komisch.


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

hast du ein lüfter hinten der die luft rauspustet?? wenn nein kann es gut es sein das sich die warme luft im gehäuse stauen/gestaut hat, die dein ganzes case erwärmt.


----------



## Ascor (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Hinten hab ich zwei Sharkoons die die Luft rauspusten.
Vorne hatte ich einen 80mm noname und jetzt ein 120 mm noname aus nem NT

Komischerweiße hab ich jetzt auch beim deckel keinen hitzestau mehr


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Hau diese Boxedkreissäge in die Tonne und hol dir einen richtigen Kühler, das ist das einzig richtige.


----------



## Ascor (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

ATX Midi Rasurbo BC-07 schwarz (inkl. 460 Watt) - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Was passten hier rein?
Ich muss mal schauen ich bin momentan echt knapp bei Kasse.
Schüler halt und ich habn bisschen mist gebaut also muss ich schaun wie ich mit dem Taschengeld klarkomme


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Wenn es einer der alten AMD Kühler mit dem 80mm Lüfter ist, da hab ich damals nen kleinen Trick angewandt: es gibt so trichterförmige Adapter, um nen 120mm Lüfter auf ne 80mm Befestigung anzubringen. Damit war auch der boxed Kühler plötzlich sehr gut brauchbar (hab ihn dann aber trotzdem durch nen Geminii S ersetzt). Hab damals einfach nen Silent Lüfter drauf getan und da der Lüfter mit dem Adapter näher ans Seitenteil kam, war auch die Kühlung etwas besser.

PS: Gibt auch 70mm auf 92mm und 60mm auf 80mm.


----------



## Rebual (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor, meinen Athlon X2 6000+ durch einen Phenom II 955BE zu erneuern.

Der 6000+ (Windsor) wird von einem Noctua NH-U9B SE gekühlt. 

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Im Idle Betrieb mit vCore Downgrade komme ich auf 28° und unter Vollast auf max. 50° bei ~21° Raumtemperatur.

Vorne zieht ein 120mm Lüfter rein, an der Seite bläst ein 140er rein und hinten saugt ein 120er wieder raus.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob dieser Kühler auch für den 955BE ausreicht und evtl. sogar noch Spielraum für etwas Overclocking bietet?


----------



## Kaktus (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Der U9B reicht. Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Aber für wirklich hohes Übertakten ist er weniger geeignet sofern du keinen Brüllwürfel haben willst. Der U9B hat eine recht kleine Kühlflähe die er mit den beiden Lüftern versucht auszugleichen. Wunder darf man nicht erwarten. Es gibt günstigere und bessere Kühler als der Noctua. Aber wie gesagt, er reicht erst mal.


----------



## Rebual (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Amd Phenom II x4 955 Boxed Lüfter VS Noname?*

Danke für die schnelle Info. Dann kann das gute Stück ja noch weiterhin seinen Dienst erweisen. 
Extrem hohes Übertakten hatte ich auch nicht vor, ich werd mal schauen was sich da rausholen lässt.


----------

